# Trigono Athens is it ok?



## WriteOn (Aug 30, 2011)

Hi All, we're thinking of moving from Thessaloniki to Athens for two to three months. We've found an apartment - furnished all bills included for £350 in Trigono. I have never heard of it, and wondered if it's safe for a young family (we have a 2 year old and 9 month old).
Thanks


----------

